# Hough on Tchaikovsky #1 PC error



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

I found these two blog posts by Stephen Hough to be fascinating, even though the technical insight is beyond me:

http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/cultur...fe-tchaikovskys-wrong-note-finally-corrected/

http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/cultur...convincing-solution-in-tchaikovskys-concerto/

What a difference a note makes, eh?


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2013)

See, that's the problem with all this ultra-modern music. No one really can tell when there's a wrong note.


----------

